# Design/joinery options for a strong wooden handles



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm building a Japanese style toolbox, and I'm trying to come up with some design for wooden handles on the ends that will be strong and not too shabby to look at design wise. I've thought of putting wooden blocks with through wedged mortise and tenons to keep them in place. But I feel it'll need to stick out on the inside to keep it strong, and not one day just break off.

Are there other options for wooden handles for a box that can be relatively heavy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Cut the through tenons flush with the inside, sticking out won't make them stronger. Taper the mortise a little bit so when wedged they can't come out.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

How about a reverse french cleat?


----------

